# SPRO bucktails



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

Cobia season is coming up and am startin to get rigged up on tackle. Does anyone know if SPRO bucktails are any good for cobia, i've read that they are, if not then what color cobia jigg should i get?


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

They will work ok if thats what ya got... Get an orange, pink or green cobia jig from any tackle store and you will do just fine.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

The hook on the largest modle 3oz. is not strong enough for cobia ,I dont think, I've hooked them on a rail and pulled hard and there is enough flex to keep me from even trying them.

Someone around has acustom spro mold to make coba jigs but haven't seen them much anymore.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

Never mind about spro bucktails, i just broke the hook woth my bare hands, somehow i don't think it could even take on a snapper let alone a cobia or grouper :boo


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah, they suck, don't use them... a kid i know once had one tied on... when he wasn't looking, i walked over and broke his hook off... he noticed and asked who did it.. i told him it was better now the on a cobia


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FishingAddict (1/22/2008)*Never mind about spro bucktails, i just broke the hook woth my bare hands, somehow i don't think it could even take on a snapper let alone a cobia or grouper :boo


haaaa, that sucks :banghead


----------

